# A rag rug I finished yesterday



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I've been sorting through things and found some old sheets that either had small stains or weren't the right size for the beds we're using now. I decided instead of donating them to Goodwill I'd make some rag rugs. I tear the sheets into inch wide strips and roll the strips into balls. For lightweight material such as this I just tie the ends of the strips together. When I use denim I cut the ends on a diagonal and sew them together on the sewing machine. This is a good project for me to do while watching television at night with DH. This rug is a very soft sage green. It's about three feet long by two feet wide. I sprayed both sides with scotchguard when it was finished.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

That's beautiful!


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

oooooon how nice!!!!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice work! It looks beautiful.

PQ


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Thanks y'all. The sheet was flannel so the rug is really soft. The color is much prettier in person. I'm debating whether to sell the rug or find a place to use it.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

What a lovely use for what many would just throw out! Flannel...OOooooo, I bet that's soft on the tootsies....


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

That looks lovely. I bet it would feel great under your feet while washing dishes.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

That looks wonderful! Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## MsPioneerGal (Feb 16, 2003)

Well done grannygardner! I love rag rugs and have crocheted a few, but have never thought of using my old flannel sheets, just the cotton or polycotton ones. And spraying scotchguard on...hmmm, very good idea.
I find them very durable ~ wash them ~ hang out to dry ~ my style of easy maintenance! I need to rummage thru my linen closet now!!


----------



## LovPRQueen (Feb 11, 2008)

That is lovely!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

oh, that makes me want to make one!

thanks for sharing!

dawn


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Really nice!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Tell me more about your rug.

Is it braided then sewn in a oval pattern?

It looks good.

Have a good day!


----------



## Amylb999 (Jan 28, 2007)

beautiful rug,,how long did it take you to make? I love that you were able to tie the fabric together instead of sewing each strip, what a time saver.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Thanks for all the compliments. I love crocheting and hate seeing things go into the landfill so this works out well for me. 



rabbitgeek said:


> Tell me more about your rug.
> 
> Is it braided then sewn in a oval pattern?
> 
> ...


The rug is crocheted. I don't use a pattern, just add stitches as they're needed to keep the rug laying flat.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Amylb999 said:


> beautiful rug,,how long did it take you to make? I love that you were able to tie the fabric together instead of sewing each strip, what a time saver.



It took me a few evenings to complete it. Maybe seven hours total. I've been crocheting for many years so don't follow patterns and tend to crochet rather fast.

I finished another rag rug last night and posted pictures of it and how I'm going to use the two rugs on my blog. http://grannyjackiesplace.blogspot.com/


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Do you crochet a chain, then sew together, or crochet it all together as you go? As you can tell, I am in the dark! Lovely rugs, by the way! Jan in Co


----------



## frontiergal (Oct 3, 2002)

Looks great!!!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

grannygardner said:


> Thanks for all the compliments. I love crocheting and hate seeing things go into the landfill so this works out well for me. The rug is crocheted. I don't use a pattern, just add stitches as they're needed to keep the rug laying flat.


Ahhh, crochet! What size hook do you use for a project like that?

It looks great.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I crochet the rug to gether as I go. I used a J needle for the rug in the picture.


----------

